# Chattahoochee River Trip



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Now THATS a trout - good catch.

I do love it up there...in the summer.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

GREAT catch, that Brownie needs a Dentist!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You would not believe how many teeth that brown had. I used a pliars to take the hook out and it made clanking sounds when it hit all those chompers 

Thanks


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Alan Jackson would be proud.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Wow, diddnt know those were in the hooch.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

he did not still have a #18 bwo nymph in his right upper jaw maybe?very good 1!the one I broke off landing was not as pretty as that one.just as big and still not sure why a brown trout that big ate a #18 fly instead of a 5 inch streamer.time for a drift boat trip and meat slinging.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice, about how far out of Atlanta?
I have a buddy lives there and I keep telling him he needs to check it out, Thanks


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice brown !!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't use a fly rod in my budies boat its to small. You can't use bait or scented artificials so we use lures

We are going back Sunday and Monday 
The weather is cold and Sunday it will be between 27-34 not fun when your traveling up river at 20 mph

Thanks for all the good words. I hope I get his big moma next


----------

